# auction i made on heck of a deal Sony essential old Gesualdo an bought 2copy?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

this is my or more so one of my holy gral ,i worship the sound and interpretor of albums, thus said the musician , vocalist, and igor stravinsky participation, i bought this in two copy, so pêople r gonna think : c'est un raisin ce type pôurquoi deux copy, réponse simple ,qquestion simple, parce que c'est un de mes meuilleeur ami il est loyal.So i will give a copy to him...
Here the great deal i had from a seller auction that i wonn, gesualdo fetishistic album of mine was 0.99, sssooooooo i put my price 2 bucks hehe canadian, and won, the other copy i both it for 10$.
Needless to says im keeping the mint auction won copy for me.

Neato story hey. :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

C'est quoi, un raisin? C'est un mot québécois?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Les raisins sont merveilleux.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Le raisin du plus fort est toujours le meilleur?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pour moi, raisins secs au yogourt sont les meilleurs.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> this is my or more so one of my holy gral ,i worship the sound and interpretor of albums, thus said the musician , vocalist, and igor stravinsky participation, i bought this in two copy, so pêople r gonna think : c'est un raisin ce type pôurquoi deux copy, réponse simple ,qquestion simple, parce que c'est un de mes meuilleeur ami il est loyal.So i will give a copy to him...
> Here the great deal i had from a seller auction that i wonn, gesualdo fetishistic album of mine was 0.99, sssooooooo i put my price 2 bucks hehe canadian, and won, the other copy i both it for 10$.
> Needless to says im keeping the mint auction won copy for me.
> 
> Neato story hey. :tiphat:


This is the kind of stuff that makes ebay so exciting!


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Je m'appelle Fredx2098!


----------

